

Node.js Library For Serializing, Deserializing And Validating Objects - rphillips
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/node-swiz-node-js-library-for-serializing-deserializing-and-validating-objects-in-rest-apis/

======
ZenPsycho
seems like this is doubling up the work of JSON-Schema

~~~
alexatkeplar
I wouldn't say so. From a quick look, this seems more like Python's
DictShield, but for node.js. JSON-Schema is just a format to
serialize/deserialize to

<https://github.com/j2labs/dictshield>

